# Thompson Center Encore Rifles



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone used on of these, thinking of investing on one, but wondering how they are and what kind of ranges you can get with them....


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

One of my friends has one. It's a fine shooting rifle. He likes the interchangeable barrels, but they are expensive! Personally, I found it a bit heavy and a bit too pretty  to take on a hunting trip... other than that, it's a great rifle.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a buddy over in Traverse County Minnesota that has been hunting with T/C Encores for a couple years now. He has both Muzzleloader and Centerfire Rifle Barrels and has been totally pleased with them. In fact he keeps selling off some of his other guns to buy more Encores and Barrels. He is currently awaiting the arrival of a Encore Pro Hunter in .416 Rigby.

Another buddy from town here has an Encore Frame with 3 Barrels, Muzzleloader, .204 Ruger and .300 Winchester Magnum. He is SOLD on the Encores and that is about all he shoots anymore.

Just a few minutes ago I mounted a Scope on a new T/C Encore Pro Hunter Rifle for a different buddy of mine. This Pro Hunter has the Fluted 28" Barrel and is chambered in .300 Winchester Magnum. We mounted up a new Nikon Monarc Rifle Scope in the T/C Base with Warne Scope Rings. Even with the Scope and Mounts I thought it was quite light.

I can hardly wait to shoot this rifle, but it has to quit raining first.

On a different note I have worked with a few T/C Encore Handguns and lots and lots of T/C Contender Handguns over the years. While a problem arrises from time to time I think the T/C's are a quality built gun and I have always been pleased with the Accuracy and Performance I have obtain with them.

I have yet another buddies T/C Encore Handgun at my house right now awaiting nicer weather so I can break in the barrel and get it all sighted in. This barrel just returned from Custom Gunsmith David White. It was originally a 7mm-08, but has since been rechambered to .284 Winchester. I have a batch of test rounds loaded, now I just need the weather to cooperate so I can shoot it.

Larry


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a encore muzzleloader and 243. Great gun. Shoots really good and shoulders as good as any gun I have ever shot personally. Great deer gun, just don't like to carry while hunting coyotes due to single shot.
Have had several chances at more than one coyote just couldn't reload fast enough.


----------

